# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Water leaking from the inside unit of a split system

## garfield

Hi everyone, 
I'm just wondering if anyone has any idea as to why water would be leaking through the inside unit of a split system please..? 
I was told it could be the drainage hole for the condensation but from the coils but I checked that and it's not blocked. I pulled some of the components off and cleaned them, put them back and noticed that the water drips from the area where the fan spins behind the coils.... it doesn't poor out but it builds up and drips constantly.  
Would someone please have any ideas as to what this could be? 
Thanks for taking the time to help
Geoff

----------


## Bedford

We've had a few issues with these and it's usually something blocking the outside drain, sometimes mudwasps will build a nest in the drain and also earwigs tend to block them. 
You could try blowing into the pipe from the outside and see if this clears it. :Smilie:

----------


## garfield

Thanks for your reply. 
I poured hot water down the hole for the tray that sits below the coils and it seemed to drain away no problems at all so I know that's not blocked, but I can actually see drips building up where the air blows out of the unit... the water seems to be leaking right where the actual fan is behind the coils.... any idea what that could be?? 
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## m6sports

ive been told that if you have the fins facing all the way down it can cause water to condense on them causing water to drip

----------


## garfield

We've had it the same way as we always have and had no probs but just the last few times it's started doing this... 
But to me it looks as though its getting condensation in behind the coils and its landing on the fan which pits it on to the wall and it builds up and drips out where the cool air is coming from.. any idea - or anyone experienced the same thing before? 
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## Smurf

I've seen it happen when the unit is run with a low fan speed and humidity is high. Try running the fan at its' maximum setting and see if that helps.

----------


## garfield

Thanks for your reply smurf. 
unfortunately It's been happening while running the fan at full speed too.... I'm stumped as to what it would be but just hope the unit isn't rat sh@t and we have to buy another one. 
Fingers crossed!

----------


## AIRMAN

Could just be a dirty evap coil, you can try cleaning yourself or just get it serviced. 
It could also be from low airflow caused by dirty filters.  
Either way you can do it yourself or pay for a service.

----------


## garfield

> Could just be a dirty evap coil, you can try cleaning yourself or just get it serviced. 
> It could also be from low airflow caused by dirty filters.  
> Either way you can do it yourself or pay for a service.

  Thanks Airman. 
Where is the evap coil located please..?

----------


## Smurf

> Thanks Airman. 
> Where is the evap coil located please..?

  It's the metal grill and pipe arrangement immediately behind the air filter. 
Sometimes you may need to remove the front cover of the unit to gain proper access to it - depends on the make and model.

----------

